
Camel milk - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camel_milk
======
JoeAltmaier
Forget it. Camels are obstinate, violent and disagreeable. No way anybody
wants to farm them for milk if they don't absolutely have to.

~~~
qbrass
We could always make some camel/cow hybrid using mad science. Or regular
science if you don't want to be dramatic about it.

